

Support Direct Flights from Ireland to Silicon Valley - johnhartnett
http://newtechpost.com/2011/05/10/petition-presented-to-reinstate-direct-flights-from-dublin-to-silicon-valley

======
phlux
As long as they call it "Shenanigan Class"

